# Impossibile duet with Judy Garland



## musicamultimedia (Jun 10, 2022)

I’d like to share with you my “impossibile duet” with the great Judy Garland, on the day of her centennial. 
I isolated her voice from the original recording of Over the Rainbow and within StaffPad I did an orchestration played with Berlin libraries. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Saxer (Jun 10, 2022)

Great idea, great work!

How did you isolate the voice from the original playback with all that noise? It sounds like a modern recording!

For my taste the orchestra playback could have a more self-assured level (I'd drop the voice a few dB).


----------



## musicamultimedia (Jun 11, 2022)

I initially used SpectraLayers One in Cubase Pro. Since the original recording is very old, the frequencies are a bit muddy, so the result was not entirely clean, but for reasons of time I didn’t do much tests with different parameters. I also tried an online service, in a free version, lalal.ai, which gave a more or less similar result, so I did a mixture of the two. Then with the StaffPad orchestra everything was disguised. Had it been a voice and piano version, it probably wouldn’t have been good...

and yes, maybe you’re right: I was a little shy about Judy Garland…


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2022)

beautiful, Andrea!


----------



## musicamultimedia (Jun 11, 2022)

Rob said:


> beautiful, Andrea!


Thanks!!!


----------



## ZenBYD (Jun 12, 2022)

Awesome… always amazed at what StaffPad can do in the right hands…


----------



## musicamultimedia (Jun 12, 2022)

ZenBYD said:


> Awesome… always amazed at what StaffPad can do in the right hands…


StaffPad is really amazing. I hope it will have a considerable develop on the future. At the moment is my Preferred musical tool


----------



## chrisr (Jun 12, 2022)

That's lovely Andrea!

Sorry to lower the tone, but we're also giving a nod to the centennial here in Belle Vue, Shrewsbury with our entry into next weeks' scarecrow competition. Here's our work-in-progress Dorothy and yellow brick road...

My wife & daughters (aged 6 and 8) are putting it all together. Last night we all watched the movie together and it was magical... although scarecrow Dorothy is not the best to walk in on, in a low light, late at night. Her time in our house will be short-lived, I fear.


----------



## musicamultimedia (Jun 12, 2022)

chrisr said:


> That's lovely Andrea!
> 
> Sorry to lower the tone, but we're also giving a nod to the centennial here in Belle Vue, Shrewsbury with our entry into next weeks' scarecrow competition. Here's our work-in-progress Dorothy and yellow brick road...
> 
> My wife & daughters (aged 6 and 8) are putting it all together. Last night we all watched the movie together and it was magical... although scarecrow Dorothy is not the best to walk in on, in a low light, late at night. Her time in our house will be short-lived, I fear.


Thanks


----------

